# Some Rollfast stuff!



## madsapper

Figured I'd post a few, seldom seen Rollfast muscle bikes.  Below are a Hawthorne 24/16, a purple Stroker 500, and a Blue Stroker 500 that I am finishing up.  Anyone ever seen one in blue?


----------



## 1966fastbacks

Nice. Love that green seat. What year s that copper Fastback?


----------



## madsapper

that one is a 67.


----------



## 1966fastbacks

Nice bikes, I am trying to collect Rollfast muscle bike. The only one i have so far is a Skoot. Very nice bikes you have there.


----------



## stoney

Seldom seen, your right. I have never seen any of them.


----------



## Vbushnell

My H P Snyder Mohawk looks a lot like your purple stroker.  Frame and chainguard style. 
Do you know the year of the purple Stroker?


----------



## madsapper

69 I believe.  I have a few short frame versions like yours as well.  I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Vbushnell

madsapper said:


> 69 I believe.  I have a few short frame versions like yours as well.  I'll post more pics tomorrow.



Now that you point that out.  I see how much longer those bikes are.  That nice. I like that. 
20" front and back?


----------



## madsapper

a few more...


----------



## videoranger

Mine, I was wondering about what this started life as.


----------



## Vthuffyguy

Saw this one today, for sale near me. Sorry, pictures are out of order. Blue Stroker 500 at the bottom!


----------



## jrcarz

Wildest handlebars I have seen on the Top Drag very cool


----------



## John D. Williams

Is anyone on this thread a real Rollfast muscle bike specialist?


----------



## MAD BRAD

Need help 1968 Derby Auto Parts  Badged Rollfast Stroker 500 5spd  Trying to see what is correct. And what is not. Which tires came on these. Thanks Brad


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Love  Rollfast bikes, Those are amazing .I have the 1970 Ross girls scoot style. The longer frame is key. At 6'1" the few extra inches makes a huge difference. Again really nice bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

The seats on the Roll Fast bike are way cooler then other bikes of the day they seem to last longer and stay in better condition.


----------



## jrcarz

Awesome collection


----------



## John D. Williams

John D. Williams said:


> Is anyone on this thread a real Rollfast muscle bike specialist?



I guess that's a yes? I had a Rollfast Skoot which was like an early BMX bike, looking to find info on it.


----------

